# Volvo S80



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone owned one?

How was the experience?

My local dealer (Dwyer & Sons) (Southeast Michigan) is leasing 2009 S80s for $289 per month, $1,195 due at signing for 36 month / 12k miles per year (its like another $14 per month if you want 15k miles per year)

that is a $45k vehicle for $289 per month :yikes:

(technically for those with loyalty and employee discount but dealer told me they are giving them to everyone, and the guy in the office next to me just leased one last week)


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

That's an incredible deal compared to this one.

IBTM BTW.


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

They're very nice cars, but I wouldn't go for the 3.2, get the T6 at the very least. The 3.2 is a total dog.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

wow just wow...


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

pilotman said:


> anyone owned one?
> 
> How was the experience?
> 
> ...


Hey, Pilotman!
And you can ED this too. Check this forum


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

wow pilot..let me know what kind of s80 is it the 3.2 t5 or v8 for that kind of money..if its a t5 I would definitely think of leasing one..my dad has a 2008 Volvo xc90 v8, its a great truck, little cheaply made but definitely a great truck


----------

